# 3 litters (and 1 more on the way!) Pics 3/5



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Had 3 litters born over the last couple days, with 1 more on the way. Right now they're just pinks, but I'll update along the way!









satin broken black tan X satin broken black tan.... I'm hoping for satin broken black tans! :lol: This doe is older, past her 6 month mark. I knew it was a risk to breed her, but she has some very specific markings I'm hoping she'll pass on, which is why I decided to breed her one last time. These were born yesterday, there were only 4! She didn't get very big, so I wasn't expecting a big litter out of her anyway. It looks like 1g and 3b...  I'll wait a could days to be sure of sex, and then maybe cull one of the boys...









chocolate X satin cinnamon... I'm hoping for chocolates and cinnamons, hopefully at least some of them satin! I haven't bred this doe before so I don't know what she carries. There are 14! I sexed them at 2g and 12b... I'm just devastated at those numbers... not enough girls is a great way for lines and entire mouseries to die out... I immediately culled 4 boys, leaving 10. I'll continue to sex and cull over the next few days... I'm not always accurate at sexing very young pinkies, so I'll wait a little while to see if there are girls hiding... somewhere...

























silver agouti X chinchilla.... hoping for chins and silver agoutis here! I have a few people hoping to get the chinchilla gene from me, so I was really looking forward to this litter. There are 13, 5g and 8b, which is still bad but at least a little better. I culled 3 boys, and again I'll continue to sex and cull over the next few days. There are 3 surprises in this litter... on the bottom two pics, the 3 babies on the left are pink eyed! One is a girl, the other 3 are boys... One of the boys was a runt so I culled him already. I didn't know that pink-eyed chinchilla was possible! They must be cch/cch p/p... Unless it's possible for c/cch to still look like chinchilla? In that case the PE babies might be PEW... The C-locus is not my strong suit, anyone know better?


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Beebies!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, the're so tiny and pink and... BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations


----------

